# Well who'd a thought it!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Roughly 15 months after practically dragging my husband to look at puppies as he wasn't convinced I was making the right decision in having another dog after Steffi, he sees Gandhis picture and says "do you know, since having Jasper id quite like another cockapoo!" I nearly fell off the sofa, I always wanted another but didn't dare say anything, lol! Men!!!! I now find myself thinking, is there room on my head for two!!!  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure you can fit two poo's on your head and if not I am sure you will find a spot for a cute puppy Funny what looking at other people's puppies can do to us


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

There is always room for two. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ooohh lucky you, I would LOVE two but don't see my partner ever agreeing to it


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww he's not there yet, the seed has been planted! I just have to hang in there now, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jake and Willow are certainly proof there's always room for two, bless them xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Think ear muffs!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> There is always room for two.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


....even room for 3


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> ....even room for 3


Twos company....  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Twos company....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Threes a poo party!  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

There's definitely room for two. I'm quite small and two fit on me 

Look, you could have a bit of this....


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Threes a poo party!  x


 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> There's definitely room for two. I'm quite small and two fit on me
> 
> Look, you could have a bit of this....


I so love that bed, where did you get it? They are so sweet together!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> I so love that bed, where did you get it? They are so sweet together!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


It's a Danish Design bed, got it in our local small pet shop called Posh Pets  it is a lovely bed.. They are both fast asleep as I write!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That is one heck of a fab bed!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> I so love that bed, where did you get it? They are so sweet together!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


You should definitely think about one for when you have TWO POOS


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> There's definitely room for two. I'm quite small and two fit on me
> 
> Look, you could have a bit of this....


Ruth I love that toy what is it?? It seems pretty sturdy!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Think Jasper's puppy bed (still like new in his crate) is Danish design. It's thick sheepskin with a pocket on the side for a clock, it has grown with him and was worth every penny, he still favours it over his larger bed but I think it's because it's so cosy. I have washed it loads and has never shrunk. I will have look on the internet! The grey is lovely x







I'd recommend this to any new puppy parent!!!
X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyway good night everyone....off to dream off puppies! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ruth I love that toy what is it?? It seems pretty sturdy!


You mean Nina's crate mate? It's a little stuffingless cow. Nina loves it. I got it in a local pet shop. 

Or do you mean Lola?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I soooo want that bed for Sami and Carley . . the hunt is on!!! Don't know if they would give up the coffee table . . thats their favorite spot. I would almost give up my bed for that one!! Sooo cozy looking!! AND as for 2 poos . . . if the seed is planted . . . thats 90% of the battle . . . your husband sounds like hes's getting the fever!! I NEVER thought Freddy would even consider #2 . . but he caved!! Carley is totally bonded to him . . . if we are both sitting on the couch, she will always go to him and paw his hand for petting and then snuggle as close to him as she can get! Sami is ALL mine . . follows me every step still . . sleeps on back of the couch with his head on my shoulder . . the best feeling in the world!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Think Jasper's puppy bed (still like new in his crate) is Danish design. It's thick sheepskin with a pocket on the side for a clock, it has grown with him and was worth every penny, he still favours it over his larger bed but I think it's because it's so cosy. I have washed it loads and has never shrunk. I will have look on the internet! The grey is lovely x
> View attachment 27074
> 
> I'd recommend this to any new puppy parent!!!
> ...


That looks gorgeous too! They are so comfy!

Night night, have great puppy dreams!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You mean Nina's crate mate? It's a little stuffingless cow. Nina loves it. I got it in a local pet shop.
> 
> Or do you mean Lola?


Ha! Lola does look like a cute toy but I love that cow I'm sure Molly would love it Seems durable


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Isn't it just the best feeling! My only concern is jasper isn't neutered, we would probably go for a girl 'IF' we did get another. We would have her spayed but would jasper still get urges ....??? He doesn't really exhibit many typical male tendencies so would be worried about this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ha! Lola does look like a cute toy but I love that cow I'm sure Molly would love it Seems durable


This is the range but I can't find the cow. Nina did pull the fabric off its belly but it didn't have any stuffing so didn't matter 

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Dogit-Luvz-Plush-Elephant/dp/B0032GEHV2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> This is the range but I can't find the cow. Nina did pull the fabric off its belly but it didn't have any stuffing so didn't matter
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Dogit-Luvz-Plush-Elephant/dp/B0032GEHV2


Oh Oh maybe it's turning into yellow dog and hiding out somewhere


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Isn't it just the best feeling! My only concern is jasper isn't neutered, we would probably go for a girl 'IF' we did get another. We would have her spayed but would jasper still get urges ....??? He doesn't really exhibit many typical male tendencies so would be worried about this!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


He should be ok if she is spayed. Though I am definitely not sure if I am right. What is he usually like around spayed females?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I found the cow but it's purple


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I found the cow but it's purple


In disguise. They are lovely toys.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> In disguise. They are lovely toys.


They have it on amazon.ca for 27 dollars and I found it on ebay for 10 dollars I think i'm going to get her one


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ruth I love that toy what is it?? It seems pretty sturdy!


Aka it still has eyes!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Roughly 15 months after practically dragging my husband to look at puppies as he wasn't convinced I was making the right decision in having another dog after Steffi, he sees Gandhis picture and says "do you know, since having Jasper id quite like another cockapoo!" I nearly fell off the sofa, I always wanted another but didn't dare say anything, lol! Men!!!! I now find myself thinking, is there room on my head for two!!!  x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Two is much better than one, and guess who may have some red Cockerpoo's on the way shortly


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh my god really! I'd love a red!! Keep me up to date x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> He should be ok if she is spayed. Though I am definitely not sure if I am right. What is he usually like around spayed females?


To be fair he's never shown sexual interest in any other dog ...YET! He's quite submissive with other dogs unless he's on the lead then he's all bark no bite, little monster x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Oh my god really! I'd love a red!! Keep me up to date x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Will keep you up to date and let you know when they are born. Will also try and get some pics for the Website once they have arrived. Sooooo excited for you


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki converted Nigel, my OH, from a dog owner to a dog lover and he was the one who suggested and kept suggesting a third dog, so little Dot is really down to him


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> This is the range but I can't find the cow. Nina did pull the fabric off its belly but it didn't have any stuffing so didn't matter
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Dogit-Luvz-Plush-Elephant/dp/B0032GEHV2


Thanks Ruth . . I ordered 4 stuffed animals for Christmas toys!!!


----------

